# Seitenrand beim GridLayout



## Flipp (7. Jul 2011)

Hallo, ich habe ein Programm, welches als TopLevel Layout ein GridLayout benutzt. Problem ist, dass ich Seitenränder damit darstellen will und der Konstruktor new GridLayout(int row,int columns, int hgap, intvgap) aber nur zwischen den Komponenten Lücken zulässt. In dem GridLayout befinden sich wiederrum JPanels mit Komponenten, bei Änderung der Fenstergröße sollen jedoch die Widgets mitskalieren, daher kann ich auch keine feste Größen angeben. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, für ein GridLayout Seitenränder (bzw. für die JPanels darin) zu definieren?


----------



## Marco13 (7. Jul 2011)

Falls das durch die Antwort auf die http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/121292-frage-layouts.html noch nicht agedeckt ist: Für Ränder um einzelne Components kann man mit BorderFactory.createEmptyBorder(10); usw. eine Border erstellen und die den Components setzen.


----------



## Flipp (8. Jul 2011)

Super, das hat mir wirklich weitergeholfen vielen Dank. Kann ich den Grenzen auch ne Farbe übergeben? Will sie gerne Schwarz haben.


----------



## Marco13 (8. Jul 2011)

How to Use Borders (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Using Swing Components)

->

BorderFactory (Java Platform SE 7 b141)


----------

